# Pea Gravel



## rjordan393 (Nov 23, 2012)

I have eco-complete and as many know, it is troublesome to keep new plants down in this substrate.
So I have new plants ordered and was thinking about using pea gravel in a small plastic pot with slits to hold the plants in place and then place it deep into the eco-complete. Is there any reason I should not use pea gravel?


----------

